# Opinions on these trichomes please



## CheCulo (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi, I'm getting closer but it seems like it's taking forever for these trichomes to change. I bought a jewelers loupe and have been checking everyday. When I finally get it the right distance and focused in (not very easy) they appear very clear to me. I spot check throughout the tent and they still seem clear. I'm attaching some pictures that I took really close and I'm not sure you'll be able to see it clearly, but would appreciate opinions on how close I am to harvest if you're able to tell.

thanks,


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

What strain is it.  Sativa or Indica?  Hard for me to tell without a closer look.  How long have they been in 12/12?


----------



## CheCulo (Dec 17, 2021)

I changed to 12/12 on October 7th. These are seeds from a good friend's son. First grow and didn't thjink about differing strains etc. But it's 2 plants one is supposed to be 8 ball kush and the other is supposed to be Skunk Man Original #2


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2021)

You want cloudy with a little amber. Clear will be a short head high and wont last long.


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

70 days... should be close. Do you see any amber with your loop?  You said clear....they should be at least cloudy.


----------



## CheCulo (Dec 17, 2021)

pute said:


> 70 days... should be close. Do you see any amber with your loop?  You said clear....they should be at least cloudy.


No amber yet. I think I'm going to wait and see tomorrow. Man it's hard, I want to taste it so bad. Smoked when I was younger, had a job that I was tested constantly for 32 years, and now retired and live in a legal grow state. I never thought it would happen and now close to smoking my first grow. I'm pretty psyched about it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2021)

I always went for a little amber, but I like the upbeat, racy buzz. All amber always gave me couch lock.
Nice looking buds! Don't forget to enter the Bud of the Month contest!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2021)

wait about two more weeks


----------



## kevinn (Dec 17, 2021)

CheCulo
 Welcome from another Virginian !!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2021)

kevinn said:


> CheCulo
> Welcome from another Virginian !!!


Oh, no. Who forgot to lock the door?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I always went for a little amber, but I like the upbeat, racy buzz. All amber always gave me couch lock.
> Nice looking buds! Don't forget to enter the Bud of the Month contest!


BUD OF THE MONTH  LINK below


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/december-bud-of-the-month.80234/


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

WELCOME





1 or 2 more weeks, water only if you are still feeding


----------



## Bubba (Dec 17, 2021)

If after two more weeks you still aren't seeing amber, or much you may break into one and have a look at trics inside. Someone here pointed that out a while back.

If it's indica and has flowered 10 weeks, it should be done. Once in a while 8 weeks gets me there, but like you, I figured on more trics being amber than there were....two more weeks.

If it is sativa, I'm really not familiar, others here will be. 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2021)

Sativa is a bit more stubborn. Look for the trichs to bend over and look like candy canes. Another sign they are getting close.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 18, 2021)

a couple more weeks should do imo,  i pick when amber shows up,looks great you should enter it in bud of the month


----------

